# Proteus Vs Multisim simulación analógica



## steinlager (Feb 17, 2008)

Bueno necesito un programa q me permita simular proyectos con pics y me han nombrado estos 2, quisiera saber la opinion de usuarios mas adentrados en el tema...

Cual es mas facil de manejar, mas completo y/o mejor...

Acaso hay algun otro programa q desconozca?

Que version recomiendan?

Saludos y perdon por las molestias.


----------



## perik (Feb 28, 2008)

multisim 10 creo q se puede simular algun micro pero no se si sera del todo cierto,lo q si q se es q con proteus si se puede y funcionan las simulaciones casi clavadas.


----------



## morris888 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hola he utilizado Proteus 7.2 y hace poco 7.5, y he utilizado Multisim 10.0 y 10.1, en lo que es simulación de microcontroladores y procesadores he visto que proteus supera por mucho a multisim. Pero me estaba preguntando cual de los dos es mejor para una simulacion analógica, como por ejemplo un amplificador de audio?


----------



## Hernan83 (Nov 2, 2009)

Mira,unas veces use el Multisim para simulacion analógica,el Proteus no lo use nunca,pero de acuerdo a dichos de algunos profesores de mi facultad,es mejor el Multisim para la simulacion analogica,porque se simaulan las condiciones mas reales de los componentes


----------



## Humano (Nov 2, 2009)

¿En la simulación analógica qué os parece el LTspice? Yo para analógica es el único que conozco, y me gusta mucho.


----------



## morris888 (Nov 2, 2009)

Me gusto la idea de utilizar proteus para lo analogico, porque ahora que consegui el 7.5 vi que trae muchos transistores como los IRF640 y IRF9640, que no vienen el el multisim, yo tambien siempre he utilizado multisim para lo analgico, empezé a utlizar proteus luego para simulacion de microcontroladores


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 2, 2009)

Si es para probar componentes conocidos el MUltisim en temas analógicos, para mi es lo máximo.
Ahora el proteus, no es tan bueno, a mi parecer, no me gusta para temas analógicos, pero si tienen algunas librerias mas con otros componentes a diferencia del multisim . 

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 10, 2009)

El orcad es es mucho mejor que el multisim con este puedes hacer analis tipo osciloscopio( time domain ) analisis de espectro ( AC noise), etc.
Es un programa muy complero y mucho mas preciso que el multisim solo tiene una dificultad su uso no es tan sencillo como el de multisim pero ya que le hayas no lo cambias.


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 19, 2009)

En mi caso me gusta el multisim porque me parece facil de usar, el proteus lo utilice en la escuela y me parecio complicado y poco intuitivo. 
Pero sin embargo el multisim me a tirado un par de errores al simular algunos circuitos pero ya le voy encontrando la mano. Si entran a la pagina de multisim hay unos consejos y tips que pueden ser de utilidad, pero estan en ingles.


----------



## Silvio Lafon (Dic 27, 2009)

Me parece que el Proteus para simulación de Microcontroladores es el mejor.Slds.


----------



## frankKM (Dic 31, 2009)

alguna vez os habeis fijado en los precios de los programas?
NI MS10 2500 $
Proteus platinum 4500 $
son brutales a veces por lo complicados que son para emular una simple chorrada


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 1, 2010)

frankKM dijo:


> alguna vez os habeis fijado en los precios de los programas?
> NI MS10 2500 $
> Proteus platinum 4500 $
> son brutales a veces por lo complicados que son para emular una simple chorrada


 

Amigo, con la tecnologia moderna y el milagro de la internet, se logra bajar programas con un valor de 0 $         VIVA LA INTERNET.............


----------



## kal00 (Ene 4, 2010)

Ando probando el OrCAD y por lo visto no simula circuitos como lo hacen Proteus o MultiSim, es decir, no los "anima", no hace la simulacion "real" digamoslo asi. Cuando le pongo el boton de play para simular, me muestra el resultado de la simulacion pero como si fuera todo analitico (texto, diagramas, advertencias, etc). Si alguien pudiera corroborar esto o explicarme como simular circuitos animados como en los demas programas, se lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 4, 2010)

Efectivamente, el orcad no simula en "tiempo real", sino que te tira el resultado en el intervalo de tiempo que definiste.

Pero tenes la opcion de usar variables parametricas, con lo cual podrias comparar 2 curvas distintas variando por ej. un resistencia, capacitor, etc.

Si bien el orcad al principio parece complejo de manejar, en lo que a circuitos analogicos se refiere, para mi es el mejor, teniendo en cuenta que todas las versiones del multisim que use no eran... digamos.... muy legales.

Para digitales, uControladores y todo eso, el proteus me parece que es lo mas util, aunque es verdad tambien que tira muuucha fruta.


----------



## kal00 (Ene 4, 2010)

Qué lástima, tanto tiempo que pase bajando el OrCAD y luego instalandolo.... Supongo que solo lo usaré para el diseño de PCB's que se ve es uno de los mejores y mas completos.

He estado buscando un programa parecido al bendito y milagroso LiveWire, con su sencillez y su interfaz intuitiva es de los mejores que eh usado, lástima que tenga tan pocos componentes. Corriganme si me equivoco, pero creo que el LiveWire es el único que simula el grado de iluminación de un LED, no lo eh visto en MultiSim, Proteus o TINA. Me refiero a cuando un LED esta en un estado tipo "dimm" y cuando no, por ejemplo cuando se controla en PWM. 

Alguien sabe que programa sea parecido a LiveWire en su sencillez pero más completo? O hay forma de hacer eso que digo de los LED's en MultiSim? Gracias!

Tú que opinas *cosmefulanito04*?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 5, 2010)

Como mencione antes, yo uso esos 2 simuladores, el proteus y el orcad (o pspice 9.2).

LiveWire lo probe una vez, y como dijiste, es bastante incompleto, inclusive el uso del osciloscopio deja bastante que desear.

Sobre la intensidad del led, el proteus varia la intensidad del mismo en funcion del la corriente que le suminstras o la tension (por ej. proba este circuito y vas a ver: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/tempoluz/index.htm , de hecho te muestra la cantidad de carga que le queda al capacitor), habria que ver que sucede en un circuito PWM, pero ya con 4 display 7 segmentos se ve que tiene problemas a la hora de mostrar el refresco.

Con el orcad lo que podes hacer es obtener la corriente eficaz que se obtiene sobre el led (graficandolo), de esta forma sabes que intensidad va a tener el led.


----------



## NARVAEZGJ (Ene 5, 2010)

Me gustaría instalar un buen simulador, para el diseño de circuitos electrónicos, tanto para analógicos como digitales.


----------



## kal00 (Ene 5, 2010)

El problema con OrCAD es que si tu circuito requiere de alguna interacción (sea switch, sensor de movimiento, LDR, fototransistor, temperatura, etc.), no es posible graficar su funcionamiento en base a esto dado que no tiene simulación en tiempo real como lo haría cualquier otro simulador. (Corriganme si me equivoco, puedo estar mal.)

Por lo que eh visto el MultiSim es el mejor para Analogicos y Proteus para Digitales, voy a tratar de bajar unos cursos para el Proteus y aprenderle bien y agarrarle gusto "a fuerza" hahaha, porque de entrada el MultiSim no me gusta nada.


----------



## cbps (Feb 6, 2010)

hola... necesito ingresar carcteres ascii en microcode programando al pic16f877 y visualizar en un display..........

he colocado en hexadecimal   pero necesito el caracter..... porfa ayuda


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 7, 2010)

ahora que hablais de simuladores: tengo una dua, no tengo casi idea de electronica y hasta ahora he usado el livewire (bastante oenso) y el ealge para circuitos y pcb, ¿cual o cuales son los mejores simuladores de electronica digital y analogica(que pueda probar programaciones de los pic y cosas similares)?
¿cual es el mejor programa de diseño de circuitos?¿y de pcb?


----------



## ejprieto (Feb 7, 2010)

Hola
Proteus y Multisim son 2 programas de simulación muy buenos, pero hablando de este debate para la simulación analogica me parece que proteus es mejor que Multisim no solo por que tiene mayor cantidad de librerias, y se pueden hacer elementos, sino que tiene un toolbox llamado " Graph Mode", el para los que muchos no saben se encuentra en la parte vertical derecha de tu pantalla, alli se pueden hacer estudios en Analogo, Digital, Ancho de banda , Fourier, Audio (con formato WAV), barridos en AC y DC entre otros, ademas Proteus es muy bueno en las parte de electronica digital, puesto que se puede, hacer la parte de programación en dichos programas, y esto se pueden quemar dentro del programa, para que cumplan su función ej PLD y FPGAs algo que no tiene otros simuladores como Multisim, y en si muchas otras cuestiones que este programa tiene, para mi es lo maximo.

Pd: para la proxima les paso una serie de Amplificadores echos en Proteus.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 8, 2010)

¿Alguien sabe como conseguir el Proteus,,,? es que me gusto el programa y quisiera bajarlo para utilizarlo, por favor ayudenme q en ninguna parte lo he podido bajar..


----------



## flacojuan (Feb 9, 2010)

hola a todos, en cuanto a simulaciones, creo que es muy dificil encontrar un software que sea perfecto. pero en cuanto a simulacion analogica el orcad, y el altium son perfectos para ello y la gran cantidad librerias que posee es enorme, aunque el orcad posee muchas mas.... claro no son interactivos, osea que no puedes manipular interruptores, potenciometros u otro elemento que lo requiera, al momento de simularlo como lo tiene proteus. precisamente esa es la ventaja que tiene este ultimo lo interactivo. que hace como si estuviera funcionando en vivo, y tambien la facilidad para realizar simulaciones con microcontroladores. en fin, yo uso el orcad para simulaciones analogicas y algunas digitales, ultimamente lo he usado para simular una SMPS de este mismo foro, ya que la version 16 posee el TL494 como modelo y estoy practicando con ello. pero para circuitos digitales en su totalidad incluyendo microcontroladores el proteus. Ah tambien uso este ultimo para los circuitos impresos. creo que es mas facil.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 9, 2010)

flacojuan: me dejaste con mas interes en el proteus.....
la verdad no lo he podido bajar, siempre me piden pass q ni siquiera aparecen en las pag. ¿ alguien me puede ayudar a conseguirlo por fa?


----------



## luis d (Feb 10, 2010)

pues para mi proteus es una muy buena herramienta y para  aquellos  que estudian ing o tecnologías referentes a electrónica les ayuda de mucho, sobre todo en la parte digital, simulación de compuertas digitales, lo que e simulado a funcionado, a ojo cerrado en la practica, simulación de microcontroladores y mas fijo en la practica, en la parte de control tiene bloques de laplace entre otras cosas, eso si no tiene motores trifacicos y menos contactares pero se simulan con reles normales y otro mundo de cosas industriales,en definitiva es un buen programa de simulación que a salvado a mas de uno( incorporándome entre esos), la parte analógica es algo relativo a mejorado la animación del lm35, las LDR que traen una lampara, el manejo del puerto serie muy completo agregándole un virtualport y usb no e probado mucho pero al fin y al cabo un buen resultado de simulación depende de uno mismo( me refiero a los conceptos que aplique y ala manera de resolver un enfoque particular utilizando las herramientas del simulador no todo es regalado asta el momento esperemos que proteus no se versión 8.0 permita que el amplificador del esquema suene ya que actualmente solo es ruido ...)


si esta muy largo disculpen.....


----------



## Electroraggio (Ene 9, 2011)

Particularmente he utilizado (en analógica y digital ) el Multisim (varias versiones, mejoras de Workbench), y lo he comparado contra Proteus, Orcad, Spice, LiveWire que usan amigos y alumnos. Para estudio de respuesta de circuitos (análisis  de fallas y/o comportamiento) las facilidades de Multisim son incomparables.
La limitación de las librerías es relativa porque creas componentes a voluntas (hay que estar al día con teoría de cuadripolos y el modelado de Spice). Pero didácticamente, utilizar la simulación de instrumentos reales ... es impresionante : llevé al laboratorio un osciloscopio de 4 ch tektronix 2014 y utilizando TV o un generador patrón de video, lo que se observó en la simulación fue exactamente lo mismo (maqueta real vs maqueta simulada), botón por botón, funciones matemáticas (como FFT), cursores, autoset , etc.
Además hay un referente de NI-Multisim para latinoamérica (fernando, en FBK y Twt). 
Pero si solo quieres construir soluciones digitales prácticas, varios de mis conocidos optaron por Proteus (haciendo la comparación).

Ejemplos : 
contacto en FBK - http://www.facebook.com/update_security_info.php?wizard=1#!/multisim.es

Uso en servicio técnico y educación: http://curso-completo-de-tv.com/lecciones/reemplazo-del-transformador-y-fly-back/


----------



## santiore (Sep 28, 2017)

Multisim 14 Versión Educativa es impresionantemente poderosa, y para la universidad, mucho mejor que la versión profesional: hace todo lo que hace Proteus y mucho más.
Sí hace simulación de microcontroladores, pero eso me parece un poco lo de menos.  
En cuanto a componentes, tiene muchos más, y los que no, es extremadamente fácil importarlos; es más, en National Instruments me enviaron los componentes que me faltaban.
Usar el Ultiboard, que es la parte que hace el diseño del PCB, es muy fácil.
La cantidad de análisis que tiene va más allá de lo que se suele necesitar, incluso tiene disipasión de calor para electrónica de potencia.  Los análisis comunes en dominio de tiempo y frecuencia son fáciles de usar.
Ahora estoy usando PLD y programando en VHDL y multisim permite no solo pasar del circuito digital al VHDL, sino además descargarlo en un FPGA... 
Esa versión Educación perimite crear componentes rated que explotan y se comportan tal cual en un circuito real, permite crear fallas en los componentes (por ejemplo, cortos o pines abiertos), "cajas negras" que son bloques de circuito que no son visibles, etc.
La cantidad de currículo y ejemplos es impresionante, gratis, y fácil de usar y seguir, hay una nueva página ni.com/teach donde está la información 
Hay la versión On Line gratis, y el software completo también vino gratis cuando compré una myDAQ.  Mi universidad tiene la licencia académica y todos los profesores y estudiantes están licenciados para utilizarlo, incluso con acceso al curso...
Definitivamente, me quedo con Multisim, al menos en la versión 14 Edu (la uso para enseñanza, no para fines profesionales)


----------



## Chona (Abr 14, 2021)

Buenas tardes, quería saber cuál es mejor para la simulación analógica en la actualidad.  Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 14, 2021)

No soy muy de simuladores, como tengo alergia al software comercial y sobre todo a pagar sus licencias, uso Qucs y últimamente kiCAD un poco.


----------



## ByAxel (Abr 14, 2021)

Hola
- Simulación analógica = Multisim, LTSpice
- No esperes que un simulador te solucione todo, simula partes para quizá comprobar algo si no se tiene en físico pero también depende de la complejidad del circuito y nada mejor que hacer cálculos.


----------

